# puffer fish



## fishenthusiast123 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey i manage a garden and aquarium in the small town of tunkhannock, pa in northeastern pennsylvania. I just got in a figure 8 puffer and some smaller dwarf leopard puffers. I was just wondering are the fins on these fish undeveloped as the fish gets older or is it hereditary to have underdeveloped fins for such a "round" fish? Any thoughts?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

All Puffers look like they underdeveloped fins. For the size of their bodies it sure looks odd, but thats the way it is.


----------



## fishenthusiast123 (Aug 22, 2012)

thats really interesting  i love the originality of these docile yet precocious fish and is a very pleasing addition to an aquarium for novice fish hobbiests


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I love that about puffers, their little fins remind me of hummingbiirds when they hover in a little current lol

Just wondering, their not all in the same tank are they?


----------



## fishenthusiast123 (Aug 22, 2012)

actually they are BUT what i did was put them all in separate breeder tanks hanging in the tank itself so they could see each other but not pick and from that they got used to each other and believe it or not get along without picking fins very well!


----------

